# Fukien Tea and Ficus Retusa bonsai



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi,

I am just wondering if anyone has ever tried Fukien Tea or Ficus Retusa bonsai in their terrariums. These plants look really really nice...

SB


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

I think you're better off trying the Fukien Tea as the ficus, like all ficus has a caustic sap (latex) Also the Fukien Tea is naturally small, and most ficus tend to REALLY thrive in humid enviroments and would soon overwhelm your vivarium.


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a ficus bonsi in my tank. It has been in the tank from the start, over two years ago and is thriving. I trim it a little about every 2-3 weeks and have had no issues with the sap. 

Tim


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

Nice... very nice... it seems that part of the root is constantly below the water surface??

SB


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

steelcube said:


> Nice... very nice... it seems that part of the root is constantly below the water surface??
> 
> SB


The water and land side are divided. The land side is a false bottom, but gets drained often. The substraight is constantly moist, but never saturated.

Tim


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Tim that is a really nice display enclosure. Is that just a ficus benjamina made into a bonsai or is it ficus retusa?
Ed


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

Ed,

I'm no botonist, I just bought it as a ficus bonsi. I'll try to shoot a larger picture of it, I'm sure that Jhupp or Homer can identify it.

Tim


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

I ahve some questions about that setup. First How large is it?

Second, what frogs do you keep in it?

Third, what fish are in there?

Fourth, What re the chances of a frog falling in there? (and drowning)

thanks.


----------

